# KIMEKOMI vs TEMARI (decorative ball ornaments)



## Dusti

First I want to thank runsforfitness for posting that awesome url for the Temari decorative ornaments, yesterday. I just loved it and will be tackling it next after I finish the project I am working on now which will be completed very soon. Since I will be ready to start something new I thought to check out Temari work on the web. Btw, Temari is a generic term that simply means "Toy ball" in Japanese. As I was reading I came across several references to "Kimekomi" and so I looked it up. Kimekomi means "tuck" in Japanese. You will see why as you scroll down further. It is very similar to Temari. Temari uses thread, Kimekomi used bits of fabric "tucked" into grooves you make around the ball and is a faster method. I like "fast." And so I will probably start with Kimekomi first then have a go at Temari. You can in fact combine both techniques. Here is a YouTube url showing how it's done:






...and here are some pics of Kimekomi ornaments I picked up around the web and on pintrest:


----------



## DHobbit

:thumbup:


----------



## Casey47

Thank you for sharing - that was wonderful.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

Thanks for hunting up and posting this information. Doesn't LOOK too hard..... And IS supposed to be fast....

After Christmas! (I'm supposed to be knitting right now instead of reading KP!)


----------



## Dusti

know what? You can even design your own Faberge Eggs using these methods. Opens up a whole series of possibilities. I do suggest that beginners DON'T follow protocol or the procedures exactly as they are written. Keep it simple. Just cut some slits into a practice styrofoam ball (using an exacto knife) and tuck or poke in a piece of fabric into the slits you made and see how that works. Draw a bunch a designs around the ball and don't worry about geometrics. Just have at it and see what you can do. Then later when you got "it" down you can get more precise about it because that's what Temari and Kimekomi is about...replicating the same pattern in exact same proportions all around the ball. And since I enjoy precision work, this is right up my alley.


----------



## judyh47

That looks very interesting. Look forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## PhoenixFire

i can imagine some really beautiful christmas ornaments made with the kimekomi method.

btw - my mom and dad both made dolls similar to the one you pictured (but not the same design). the doll is made of pressed wood bits, and the fabric is cut EXACTLY to fit the various areas. my dad made me two dolls, a girl and a boy. my mom made a dozen or so large dolls.

i love the pics you posted - thank you so much!!


----------



## Irish knitter

Oh great....here I go! I was going to try the temari balls as soon as I finish this shawl but now I am going to have to try BOTH!!!!

Aren't they pretty?! So many things to do....so little time!!!!

Special "thanks" to run4fitness!!!


----------



## Dusti

Irish knitter said:


> Oh great....here I go! I was going to try the temari balls as soon as I finish this shawl but now I am going to have to try BOTH!!!!
> 
> Aren't they pretty?! So many things to do....so little time!!!!
> 
> Special "thanks" to run4fitness!!!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## run4fittness

Thanks for opening up a whole new world to us! Another art form to ooh and aah over! I might give it a try, but hubby shook his head and said don't try, he knows my abilities with something like this!


----------



## eggplantlady

Well thanks a lot, Dusti, I had managed to resist the Temari as I tried it a few years ago and it was a bit too painstaking for me. But now, you give me Kimekomi and as quilter I have jillions of fabric scraps. What's a gal to do?

Update: Just watched the youtube video...off to search for the tools!


----------



## jacqui_c

Those are gorgeous! I want to try...but if I bring anymore new crafts into this house, DH swears he'll have to move out because there's no mre room for him. Maybe I'll wait till the spring. peace, jacqui


----------



## Twoie

I was awed by the Temari pictures and knew I would never have the time, eyesight, and/or patience for it. This post about Kimekomi seems that I, a novice idiot, might be able to poke a little fabric and get something looking half-way decent. Thank you so much, Dusti.
Linda


----------



## eggplantlady

jacqui_c said:


> Those are gorgeous! I want to try...but if I bring anymore new crafts into this house, DH swears he'll have to move out because there's no mre room for him. Maybe I'll wait till the spring. peace, jacqui


What, a few styrofoam balls and a little tool? He won't ever notice


----------



## amberdragon

somewhere in the dust of my memory i think i tried these many years ago...and was a total failure!! now that i am a little more "mature and patient", think i will try again!! even the simple ones are beautiful (and that is about all i am capable of) Thanks for the link...
Blessings


----------



## Tokyoal

I lived in Japan back in the 90's (hence my screen name) and just love these! Definitely am going to try some - after the holidays!


----------



## tat'sgran

More beauty .. not all creativity is in the knitting dept. xo WS


----------



## Dusti

eggplantlady said:


> Well thanks a lot, Dusti, I had managed to resist the Temari as I tried it a few years ago and it was a bit too painstaking for me. But now, you give me Kimekomi and as quilter I have jillions of fabric scraps. What's a gal to do?
> 
> Update: Just watched the youtube video...off to search for the tools!


I'm sorry, the devil made me do it! :lol: Try a plain o' butter knife for the tucking in of the fabric, seems like it would work as well.


----------



## NCAknitter

great ideas


----------



## Dusti

I have tons of fabric and threads (believe it or not there is bed somewhere amongst all that stuff) so I am pretty well set up to begin. You know, it really isn't fair....not enough hours in the day or years in a life! 
Hmmmm...I wonder if I can train my feet to do something besides ache???


----------



## dragonswing

I have seen this technique before, but only with simple oval slices. Never with the fancy designs shown here. Much lovlier. I would love to have the directions for the Japanese doll--so cute. Does anyone know where to find the doll head and hands?


----------



## Dusti

dragonswing said:


> I have seen this technique before, but only with simple oval slices. Never with the fancy designs shown here. Much lovlier. I would love to have the directions for the Japanese doll--so cute. Does anyone know where to find the doll head and hands?


Check out the url below, they have doll heads and hands, pick out one you like and "tweak" the face to appear oriental. I personally would make my own, maybe pick up those bits of wooden pieces that Michaels sells and paint them up. Oh, I forgot to add...ebay has lots of doll accessories there. Key in "Japanese doll Accessories" in the search field. Another good web site is DollMakers's Journey.

http://factorydirectcraft.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=doll+heads+and+hands


----------



## Longtimer

i can imagine some really beautiful christmas ornaments made with the kimekomi method.


Kimekomi and temari are similar only in the fact that they are balls. Actually kimekomi can be done on flat surfaces. 
Both are beautiful but completely different. 
Both require preciseness. 
If you are looking for "fast" please look elsewhere.


----------



## stonypathlady

I have made about 2 doz. temari balls in various sizes. I am self-taught and they are not too difficult. Kimekomi is a new one for me, and I think it could make some quick Christmas gifts. I will try it and post some pics. Thank you so much for posting this, and the great pictures.


----------



## Dusti

Longtimer said:


> i can imagine some really beautiful christmas ornaments made with the kimekomi method.
> 
> Kimekomi and temari are similar only in the fact that they are balls. Actually kimekomi can be done on flat surfaces.
> Both are beautiful but completely different.
> Both require preciseness.
> If you are looking for "fast" please look elsewhere.


Gee I wouldn't steer people away from something just because it is a slow process. I think "doable" is more important. If you can do something and you are enjoying what you are doing then the time factor doesn't matter. Personally, I think Kimekomi is waaaay way faster than Temari. And yes, I agree Temari is slow work but then knitting is slow, too. The more intricate the pattern, the slower the process. Same with knitting. Same with everything. It's all about how much you WANT to succeed at what you are doing.

Example: I am working on a painting that thank God is almost done and I have NEVER worked on anything this long in my life!!! I started it in early October or maybe even late September. Anyway I doubt making a temari ball or kimekomi ball will take that long. But I had every intention of finishing this painting no matter how long it took! So far the effort and time put into it is proving to be well worth it.


----------



## Mitzi

We did some of the kimekomi balls years ago with my girl scout troops. We also made flat pictures using thick sheets of styrofoam, penciling in a design then punching the fabrics into place. They turned out nice.


----------



## Dusti

Mitzi said:


> We did some of the kimekomi balls years ago with my girl scout troops. We also made flat pictures using thick sheets of styrofoam, penciling in a design then punching the fabrics into place. They turned out nice.


Come to think of it, I bought a kit like that. It came with everything: flat piece of styrofoam board, bits fabric already cut, etc. I don't recall if I finished it. I think not because I found it too easy to do and not challenging enough for me. I was just curious. But yeah, kimekomi is worked the same way.


----------



## glnwhi

beautiful thanks


----------



## oge designs

Those are gorgeous, would love to give it a go, thanks for the link


----------



## Irish knitter

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Thanks for hunting up and posting this information. Doesn't LOOK too hard..... And IS supposed to be fast....
> 
> After Christmas! (I'm supposed to be knitting right now instead of reading KP!)


I also want to do this....but right now have to concentrate on Christmas.....

don't have the supplies either....those would make great gifts for next year. Wonder if I could make them and sell them and get myself out of this hole.

Anybody out there with good advise on a start up business....I'm looking and thinking; (advise welcomed). I am also hitting the pavement daily looking for gainful employment.


----------



## 1grammyshouse

Oh, my, I love these balls. Looks like some new projects are in my future. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shirleyoboe

These are SO beautiful! Let us see what you come up with!


----------



## Mitzi

Anybody out there with good advise on a start up business....I'm looking and thinking; (advise welcomed). I am also hitting the pavement daily looking for gainful employment.[/quote]

Iris knitter, I just sent you a pm


----------



## HARRINGTON

Amazing! ty! I missed the first go round.


----------



## makeitsew2750

Here are the two Tamari balls I have in my collection made by a one of my customers many years ago as a gift, she is from japan and came to the USA as a war bride, sadly she lost her husband a few years ago and has no children and all of her family is still in Japan. She makes these all the time and I was thrilled to be gifted them and will treasure them always.


----------



## Sticksandstrings

Awesome!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blawler

Those are beautiful. I don't really need another project, but they look too good to ignore. Might have to try this. Thanks for doing so much research for us. Aloha... Bev


----------



## run4fittness

makeitsew2750 said:


> Here are the two Tamari balls I have in my collection made by a one of my customers many years ago as a gift, she is from japan and came to the USA as a war bride, sadly she lost her husband a few years ago and has no children and all of her family is still in Japan. She makes these all the time and I was thrilled to be gifted them and will treasure them always.


These are beautiful!


----------



## Davena

Be very careful.....this is so addictive and every body who sees them wants to learn to make them or wants you to make them one.....One craft, both DILs got involved with me last year...I added sequins with little pins in some of them, to cover the raw edges and than decided to make my design on ball and covered all with different colour sequins....tip you need tiny little straight pins to do this as big ones with that many sequins do not have enough room inside ball for all big pins.......I also found that most people liked the ones the best, with the materials used, had some kind of sheen or glitz mixed in with them. A lot of xmas materials have some kind of sparkle mixed in with them.....Enjoy...Happy Crafting Davena


----------



## gla

The video you offered is unable!!!


----------



## run4fittness

gla said:


> The video you offered is unable!!!


Probably because this is a somewhat old link and has probably changed by now. Just do a google search on Kimekomi or Temari. Very beautiful ornaments.


----------



## quiltdaze37

Whoaaaa I love those !


----------



## tyger777

hi can you tell where I can buy this tool thank you


----------



## reborn knitter

I did not watch the video, so don't know if it is mentioned there. The kind of Styrofoam balls to use have a smooth finish. I bought some at Michaels several years ago and am sure craft stores still carry them. They cut much cleaner and are firmer so the tucking is much smoother. Good luck.


----------



## Miri

WOW just stunning.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter

Wow!


----------

